# Turkey gun/scope setup question



## BowtechGuy (Jan 5, 2007)

Does anyone have the Nikon Monarch Turkey Pro 1.5-4.5 scope? I have been thinking about setting up a dedicated turkey gun for this spring. I am going to go with the New England Firearms Parderner Turkey gun. I haven't decided if I am going to go with the the 10 gauge or 12 gauage model. I am leaning towards the 10 gauge but I am a little worried about the scope holding up to the recoil. I have all Nikon scopes and I have been very pleased with with every one I own. I just haven't seen many reviews on thier turkey scope and was wondering if anyone has any input on this. Thank you!


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't have that scope, but my brother and I both have the pardner pump turkey guns. He has the full camo one with the choke that comes with the gun. It shoots awesome even with cheap Remington Loads. I have the mossy oak camo stock with the normal black barrel. It was a little cheaper, but I put a mad max full choke in it and it shoots awsome as well. I use the normal Winchester #5's 3" that they make for turkeys. Very good gun for the price. I also have a scope, but i don't remember what one it was. If i remember right it was about $40 at walmart. It has a diomond to put their head in. Also the sites on the gun are awesome too, you may want to just try it without the scope also.

Also both guns are 12 guage.

Chris


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I can assure you that if you are not going with Nitro Loads and even if you are the 10 gauge possesses zero advantage over the 12 gauge. They have the same amount of shot in the loads and they are doing the same velocity. 

The number of loads and chokes for the 12 far outweigh the 10 and lead to it generally patterning better than the the 10.


----------

